# Some great news in Piper's case



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Yay! For Piper's homecoming!!!

What a 'shame on you' for that 'rescue'!!! That dog should have been home a year ago and all the money spent in court could've gone to saving dogs who really needing saving!!! I hope they take away the woman's 501c standing cuz she definitely sounds shady!!! (and so does her lawyer!)


----------

